# silver chloride??



## copper_corn (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey all, long time luker, Second time poster. 

I finally got my glass still, and was able to make a few batches of HNO3. 

Today I got around to dissolving some sterling rings. I added 22g of 925 to 2parts 55% HNO3 and 1part H2O (distilled ofcorse) total 30ml.

I added some soft heat to finish up the acid, and was left with a bit of silver. I then proceeded to filter, dilute, and add copper to cement out the silver. It was amazing to watch the siver form on the copper :shock: and I thought I was hooked before :lol: 

After a while (I forgot to time it) I removed the copper, decanted, and rinsed with H2O. At this point I am stoked with my progress, then I looked to my second beaker, where I had added the copper to sit overnight, and there is a white cloud floating in my solution. At first i thought it was more silver metal, but then i noticed that it was floating.

My question is, is this silver chloride? The water I used was always distilled, and my HNO3 was distilled using KNO3 & H2SO4.

the only way things could have been contaminated, would be from rinsing my glassware with tap water. Is this enough to cause visable silver chloride?

I havent had time to dry and weigh what has dropped, but will post once i get the chance.

Pics attached.


----------



## copper_corn (Jul 20, 2011)

is the attachment uploader working? When I go to add my picture, I get sent to the spam blocker (say noxx), then I get redirected to my meesage, with no added photo. :?:


----------



## copper_corn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## dtectr (Jul 20, 2011)

copper_corn said:


> is the attachment uploader working? When I go to add my picture, I get sent to the spam blocker (say noxx), then I get redirected to my meesage, with no added photo. :?:


after the "Noxx" screen, hit your back button, which should take you back to your message. I do not remember if non-text portions are saved, though.


----------



## meng2k7 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi 

best thing to do to confirm it was a Agcl is by using light,simply exposed it to brightlight and then observe the discoluorations of the floatings.

when it turned to violet or dark colors, that is Agcl.

enjoy! 8) 

meng.


----------



## copper_corn (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for that meng,
I'll try tomorrow. I'll also try to devolve in water, HCL, and HNO3.

I relize that it's very difficult to give advise with only a broad discription, and no photos. I'll work on it tomorrow, going on midnight here in japan, and I'm on my phone.

Oh one thought I had was, after I decanted the now copper nitrate, I stirred with a stainless pair of tweezers. Could this have caused the copper to cement out? But then again, it was only for a second, it's white, and it floats... 

Anyway, just thinking out loud. Thanks for listening 

I better read Hoke again. 

Night.


----------



## element47 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sure sounds like AgCl. Did you use distilled water for rinsing? Seems like a lot of folks acquire the dreaded chlorine in their solutions by using tap water. The -Chloride ion is very electronegative as I understand it, it will easily replace nitrate. Eg; this is a sensitive reaction and you'll have visible AgCl at even at very low chlorine concentrations.


----------



## copper_corn (Jul 20, 2011)

Came down this morning and filtered out my "cloudy" subtance, and it's looking alot like my other silver cement. 

This may be a stupid question, sorry if it is, but does cemented silver sometimes float??


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2011)

copper_corn said:


> This may be a stupid question, sorry if it is, but does cemented silver sometimes float??


It is possible that the silver is quite fine and fluffy, and contains bubbles of gas, at which time it can float. Most likely it's not elemental silver, however. If it is, brisk stirring should cause it to settle.

Harold


----------



## copper_corn (Jul 21, 2011)

That was it Harold,
Thanks guys. Silver button coming soon


----------

